# FOR SALE CRAZY Japanese " 1/26 RC cars", "1/26 Finished Model" and "1/32" things



## wulala007 (Jun 27, 2011)

*FOR SALE CRAZY Japanese " 1/26 RC cars", "1/26 Finished Model" and "1/32" things*

Hey Guys, These are the Rc cars and RC toys that i have been collecting and building during these years, now i am selling these because i need more money for my bike.


" As you can see there are only a few pics attched as i only allowed to post 8 pics so can you pls go to my photobucket to view the detailed pics?" They will be names on the album and find the one your are interested in, if it doesnt work, email me.""!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As i came from Japan, ALL of these model kits are bought from Japan, Made in Japan (RC cars are Made in China) and 100% collectable, and playable!!!!! YOU WONT disapointed and TRUST me! There are ALLLLL RARE and extemely hard to find in the market now, and there are some even from 1986, 1997 with all original packs and stickers, boxes aswell.

If you are interesting and want to buy, or want to ask, pls feel free to email me for any sorts of Ques, and stated which one you are interested and yea


1st i post the 1/24 finsihed AOSHIMA kits, with highly finished, spray, dry and assembled.



1/24 AOSHIMA Skyline 7th generation R31 GTR finsihed kit

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/...SHIMA Skyline 7th generation R31 GTR finsihe/


..................................................................................................


1/24 AOSHIMA DATSUN SSS JDM BOSOZOKU style kit (self tuned)

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/...SHIMA DATSUN SSS JDM BOSOZOKU style kit self/
..................................................................................................

1/24 AOSHIMA Datsun Sunny Ute (self tuned)

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/124 AOSHIMA Datsun Sunny Ute self tuned/

.....................................................................................................

1/24 AOSHIMA AE86 LEVIN 2Doors

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/124 AOSHIMA AE86 LEVIN 2Doors/

.......................................................................................................


1/24 TAMIYA 1992 Extremely detailed and builded NISSAN SKYLINE R32 buttom with self tuned RB26 TWIN Turbo 860PS WANGAN kit

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/124 TAMIYA 1992 Extremely detailed GTR32/


...................................................................................................


Neon Genesis Evangelion (新世紀エヴァンゲリオン, Shin Seiki Evangerion) 

EVA TEST type 01 with transporting plants and Limited Model 1997!!!!! The box condition is abit bad but 100% brand new and nice in the inside!!!


http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/Neon Genesis Evangelion Shin Seiki Evangerion/

..................................................................................................



Finially!!!!!! This is my FAV model kit sooo far and it has been kept in a brand new good condition even from 1987!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You wont find it on the Market now!!!! EXTREMELY EXTREMELY RARE around even you wont find it anymore in JAPAN!!!!!!!

1/32 AOSHIMA deko BOSO 4ton trucks!

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/132 AOSHIMA deko BOSO 4ton trucks/


These are the finsihed model kit or new kit, the next will be drift RC control cars from TOMY
.............................................................................................



These are the general assemble pics of the car, these RC cars are required 5X AAA batteries. 2 in the remote and 3 in the car.


.............................................................................................


1st NISSAN 180 SX can flip light, look nice with special painting, TE-37 white wheels with Adjust Rear wing

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/NISSAN 180 SX Rc control car/


....................................................................................................


2ns AE86 LEVIN street edit Hatch with Adjust Rear wing


http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/AE86 normal street edit RC control/


.................................................................................................

3rd FD3S 2006 D1 GR drift special Edit


http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/FD3S D1 GP Drift Edit/


...........................................................................................

4th AE 86 D1 GP drift Edit

http://s409.photobucket.com/albums/pp173/akallan007/AE86 D1 edition Drift/


............................................................................................

If you buying more, there is one free Initial D black and white AE86 Treano Cover will go into the new HOME! FREE!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay, the most important part of this thread, if you over sea such as US, Euro and stuff, can you still buy it and will the kit falling apart when its arrived??


The answer is i ship all these kit over sea but postage fee might depended on which country you from.

The kit will be send it cover as follow,





















So it is pretty safe and easy. But some time, falling apart did happen, so before the item is shipped, i will take the wheels off, or the cover off, or the small part off, cover with the bubble plastic or in another small bag to reduce the damage of the kit, so sometime, if you see this happan, you might need to do a little bit of repairing yourself with plastic modeling glue. (I am using a german brand pro plastic glue so if you want it, i can get it for you)



This thread took me almost 2 hrs to edited, so have fun reading this posted and again, if you want it or question it, email me 

[email protected]




Thanks again and help me with MY BIKE!!!!


Cheers


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You should post this in the For Sale or Trade section.

Bob K.


----------

